# Drop Of Blood?



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Last Wednesday when I was cleaning out the litter box I noticed a drop of red bloody looking discharge right outside the litter box, I cleaned it up thinking maybe it was a one time thing, however tonight I found another one - it looked like abit of stool mixed in. 

I've no idea which cat it would be from, they are both pooping normally, Tuffy's looks abit firmer than normal but the same amount, same color, doesn't look bloody at all. They are both eating fine, both playing as normal, neither have a bloody rectum. 

So what is your advice? I'm not sure what to do next to be honest. I'm not even sure which cat it is from? Just one small drop of blood (found twice) outside of the litter box.. 

Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Assuming there are no other signs of ill health, I'd just try to keep an eye on both of them for now. If it happens again, you'll need to find out who is passing the bloody stool and a vet visit will be in order.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Try de-worming them. 

The blood might be caused by paracite called giardia. I recommend you take it seriuosly, because it can pass on humans too (if you eat your cat's poo, according to my vet ). If it's giardia, you must de-worm both cats for five days with a sudstance called fenbedazole (even if the box says otherwise), others don't kill giardia. At least in my country it is selled as Axilur. You can find more brads here: Fenbendazole - Drugs.com. 

If the de-worming doesn't help, call your vet and ask for further tests and adwise.

We had the same problem for several months with our boy. He's a former stray but been a happy house cat for three years. Apart the bloody poo, he seemed to be fine. After several tests it turned out as giardia and an E. coli. bacteria inferction. Both are treated now.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Both cats are treated monthly with Revolution - that should be keeping the internal worms away..


----------

